# Killington or Stowe?



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

We're beginners and have been to Killington once. Were thinking of checking out Stowe this year. Some important things to us are being slopeside, close enough to walk, and decent dining options. We weren't very thrilled with the dining at Killington. We liked the accommodations, slopes and access, though. Any advice is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i have heard excellent things about stowe, and killingon is awesome for trips. rutland has some excellent places to stay- i recommend the best western.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

For beginners and intermediates, Stowe's new Spruce Peak is awesome, and the town of Stowe has some of the best restaurants and stuff of any Vermont resort. They just did a massive expansion, and have a beautiful new lodge that is at ground level (no stair-climing in your boots) and automatic doors with the bathrooms right inside the doors, not down in the basement. This isn't really a big deal of you're a core rider, but for a lot of beginners the conveniences Stowe offers can change your whole attitude. If you want to venture over to the bigger mountain, Mt. Mansfield, there is a gondola between the two, and a gondola to the top, but it only services blues and blacks. Your lift ticket is good at both mountains. Plus, the base area is pretty centralized, so it's pretty easy to meet up if you get separated.

Killy is getting pretty low-rent, with rusty, un-reliable lifts and some of the rudest people you'll find on any mountain. Of course, others will probably disagree. Lots of people like Killington. I'm not one of them.


----------



## briangig (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm a bit biased, but Stowe sounds like it fits your bill. Spruce Peak is def. where you want to spend some time, but there is also some great stuff on Mt. Mansfield side...Toll Road is a great green run, over 3 miles long...I run this whenever it gets crowded elsewhere and I feel like a peaceful run..usually a nice pow stash at the end too. If you go, let me know I'll recommend some dining spots. :thumbsup:


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

If you're looking for a "ski-town" experience Stowe is the choice. That said the general clientelle for Stowe is more high-brow than most of the other VT mountains, save for Stratton. Due to that the restaurants in town are both very good and very nice but also can be very expensive depending on what you want to eat. All in though it's a great place to ride and gives you lare diversity in terrain to meet your skills. 

Killington is generally over crowded, full of a-holes and the restaurants are marginal at best...the only time I'll ride Killington is if I can get up during mid-week when it's pretty empty otherwise it's not worth it to me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

Killington!


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

I've not made it to Stowe yet, but I've been to K-Mart.

Go to Stowe.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

sangsters said:


> I've not made it to Stowe yet, but I've been to K-Mart.
> 
> Go to Stowe.


i personally call it k-town :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

definitely Stowe


----------

